# Rsv 2000



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's the latest list of stud dogs: 

http://www.rsv2000.de/de/198/Deckrueden.html


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

So how is the RSV 2000 going nowdays? From outside Germany it doesnt really look like too many SV people have jumped ship yet. I hope it can grow.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

yes, same question as Christopher. Being far away, news traels slower, how is RSV2000 doing these days? Any news we should be aware of?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Christopher, Abrahim

They've held their first trial judged by Ad van Yperen of Holland.

I'll try to keep you informed. There are a few local sections that now operate under RSV 2000.

What you can't forget is, that there are a number of excellent "Leistungshunde" breeders in Germany. These breeders are excellent on their own account and do not owe their success either to the SV or RSV in my mind.

Good breeders are born, methinks!


----------

